

US Judge denies Apple request to block Samsung tablet sales - fpp
http://fosspatents.blogspot.com/2011/12/denial-of-us-preliminary-injunction.html
Judge also considers Fidler/Knight Ridder work from 1994 on tablets as prior art and believes overall value of Apple's design patents is reg. tablets is rather low.<p>see 1994 video at http://youtu.be/JBEtPQDQNcI
(from 2:21 you have your rectangular screen with rounded corners as a functional tablet from 1994)
======
fpp
Judge also considers Fidler/Knight Ridder work from 1994 on tablets as prior
art and believes overall value of Apple's design patents reg. tablets is
rather low.

see 1994 video at <http://youtu.be/JBEtPQDQNcI> (from 2:21 you have your
rectangular screen with rounded corners as a functional tablet from 1994)

